# 66 GTO front wheel bearing and brake hose



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi!

I want to change my front wheel bearing and all 3 brake hoses.
The problem is, I have disc brakes from some other model year.

I'm not sure which bearing and brake hose will fit. Are there other bearings for drum and disc brakes? Because if I search at Rockauto the same SKF bearings are used on 66 to 72 GTO's, no matter if the car is equipped with discs or drums, only some other gaskets are available.

Here are 2 pictures of how it looks like now, maybe anyone can tell me which parts to use:

http://members.chello.at/cg-tuning/hose1.JPG
http://members.chello.at/cg-tuning/hose2.JPG

And here are the options I found from different model years:

1. More Information for DORMAN H73242 (Dorman H73242)
2. More Information for DORMAN H71319 (Dorman H71319)
3. More Information for DORMAN H66724 (Dorman H66724)

Do you think 1 and 3 will fit, but have only a different style? I think I need a hose with a thread on one side, is that correct?

And these are the front wheel bearings (SKF BR2 and BR6)
1. More Information for SKF BR2
2. More Information for SKF BR6


Thank you!!
Chris


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

old bearings are marked, just match up the bearing nos with the new ones. for hoses, what do you mean by 3 hoses? the two front disc ones will be similar to H73242, the other two pictured are not for the front discs. so where is the third hose you wish to replace? if you mean the one at the rear axle, depends on your rear end. none of those shown are correct.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I've already found then correct hose for the rear drum brakes and I've ordered the one you said for the front as well.
The wheel bearings from SKF (BR2 and BR6) are listed for almost every GTO I've searched... no matter if I search for my '66, they are also listed for the '67, '68 and '70 model. So I hope they will fit.
Can anyone confirm that most GTO's from 66 to 70 use the same front wheel bearings??


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Another question.. Which brake fluid should I use?
I have a ATE DOT 4 used in my other car, works great. But is that also the correct fluid for my GTO? I can chose between DOT 3, DOT 4 and DOT 5.1


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Dot 3.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I was in the shop today and it seems like DOT3 is hard to get, they don't sell it any more. Do I have to order some DOT3 online or can I also use DOT4? The salesman told me DOT4 will work as well, but I'm not sure of that...


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Dot 4 will work fine. Most on the shelf now will say meets or exceeds dot 3+4. No need for 5.1, and obviously don't use 5.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

DOT5 is silicone based, I know. So I'll use the ATE SL Dot4.
Got my parts today from Rockauto and as soon as the weather gets better I'll drive my GTO to a shop and do the work  Thank you! Hope the wheel bearings will fit as well.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

There are part numbers laser etched on the bearing. Some are very very faint and can only be seen turned in good light. I have had to match up bearings this way before. Get the old bearing very clean and use bright light and move them back and fourth to see the part number. It should be on the out side lip of the inside center race on the big end, but look on both sides.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you! I've now the parts listed before and hope they will fit. The problem is if I remove the old bearings first and check the numbers I have to re-use the old ones (if possible) and wait a week until the matching parts arrive. If the ones that I have won't fit, I'll have to do that anyway, but since these bearings are listed for almost every GTO from 66 to 72 with or without disc brakes I think with a little bit of luck it will fit at the first time 

Brake hoses, DOT4 fluid and a proportion valve are done now. Only issue now is the bearing that I will try to change in 2-3 weeks.


----------

